# Sons first raccoon



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Got out for a short hunt tonight and my son got to shoot out his first 2 raccoons solo with no help. No better way to introduce young ones to the outdoors then behind a hound. Hopefull for a good youth season this weekend.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats fantastic. Hunting behind hounds of any type is one if the most exciting experiences in the woods.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes it is. No worries about being quiet always something going on amd there is no shortage of raccoons around anywhere and an easy target for a youngster. I was fortunate to grow up around hounds and have owned some all my life. We now have a coonhound and a beagle. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep just hunted over in pa last weekend. Nothing better than bein with the ones you love listening to hounds on a 🔥 track


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Tell that young man congratulations and good luck on youth season. My oldest will be hunting his last youth season this year. Enjoy it because he will be grown before you know it. Our outdoor adventures are some of the best memories we've made so far.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

*jmyers: * I can't tell you how much I enjoyed reading about your raccoon hunt with your son. I'll soon be 57 years old. I'm not sure I could take you to the exact tree (may have fallen over by now) but I could put you in a tight location within the woods I shot out my first raccoon. I can still replay in my mind the excitement of walking up to that tree where my grandfather's dogs had the raccoon treed. Your story and pic took me back about 50 years. I hope you and your boy have many more memories to create while in the outdoors.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for m the replies. Raising a son is like living your childhood all over but being able to see it from another view. 

Here is him and his brother weighing a fish for the slam.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wallifisher (Jul 31, 2011)

jmyers8 said:


> Got out for a short hunt tonight and my son got to shoot out his first 2 raccoons solo with no help. No better way to introduce young ones to the outdoors then behind a hound. Hopefull for a good youth season this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wallifisher (Jul 31, 2011)

Brings back memories with my Dad,thanks for the Post


----------

